# ScareRookies- 2014 Halloween Decorations



## ScareRookie (Aug 1, 2008)

This slide show displays the props that I have made over the last couple of years. I added a monster in a box prop, columns and LED candles.

Day time





Night time


----------



## GrimFinger (Oct 20, 2014)

I like the candles, and I like the act that you utilize darkness, itself, to good effect.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Pretty sweet set up! I like the boarded up windows and the falling down wall as nice touches!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The night shots of your groundbreakers and other gooey creatures look really good.


----------



## ScareRookie (Aug 1, 2008)

*2014 Bedford Cemetery Pics*

Bedford Cemetery


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Pretty cool! Even the daylight pictures look awesome. Good deal!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

^ Agreed. Very nice set up. Your stones are wonderful and your wall is just wonderful.


----------



## thenightmarefamily (Feb 13, 2015)

Very cool.


----------

